# Columbia custom.



## bits n pieces (Jan 8, 2012)

Mix of parts but its coming out pretty cool looking. Ill take more towards finished pics tomorrow in the daylight. Before pic is shown below.


----------



## patrick (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been looking for one of these frames for a while.
Nice find!


----------



## bits n pieces (Jan 15, 2012)

*If your local to valporaiso indiana or can get someone to ship*

This one is on the local cl for a great price.Its my buddys but he dont cant ship himself. I can put you in touch if you can arrange something.


----------



## bits n pieces (Jan 25, 2012)

*Finished for now.*

I still have to put the headbadge back on.


----------

